# Ardas For Someone



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Feb 20, 2015)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki Fateh ji

What is your view of doing ardas for someone?

Not just wishing well but in a way making an effort to make a wish come true. What do we do? What can we change? And what do we say to the other person?


----------

